
Hackers Claim to Have Trump’s Dirty Laundry and Demand $42M to Keep Quiet - aspenmayer
https://www.forbes.com/sites/daveywinder/2020/05/15/hackers-claim-to-have-trumps-dirty-laundry-and-demand-42-million-to-keep-quiet/
======
m463
Fascinating.

I know it is a very serious crime to threaten the president in public - the
secret service will and must take action.

So here we have computer criminals casually mentioning trump and now the law
firm must NOT pay the ransom and the full might of the us government is
brought to bear on the threat.

We should all get some popcorn and pull up a chair.

------
aspenmayer
‘Brett Callow [an analyst at Emsisoft with expertise in dark web criminal
activity] says this is more than interesting; it is significant. “As far as I
know, no ransomware attack has ever been classed as a terrorist act, and that
includes attacks on US cities and hospitals, so organizations have always been
permitted to negotiate. I can only assume this classification is due to the
threat to Trump.”

‘Which could be terrible news for the REvil criminals and, indeed, the
celebrity clients whose documents they possess. Once terrorism is brought into
the equation, the hunt for such threat actors takes on an altogether different
dimension. “The criminals have shot themselves in the foot by mentioning
Trump,” Callow says, “There’s no way they can collect a ransom, so they’ll
probably publish the rest of the data or auction it.”‘

------
sarcasmatwork
DNC hackers? This is rubbish.. the timing of this is impeccable. MSM pushing
fake news once again.

